# Making The Full Circle



## RandyT (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

After I sold my Winnebago last spring, I did not think I would be looking for another camper. My wife Nancy and I found ourselfs looking at the Tampa RV Show. We started some 15 years ago, 2 pop-ups, 1 ClassC, and a ClassA. It looks like we will be purchasing a 21 foot Outback. If the trailer is as good as your website and all of you who frequent it, I believe we will have made the right choice.

Thanks for making this a great place to visit.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!!

Gary


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome Randy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome RandyT to the site
The 21 is a nice model that was our first Outback









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome!

The 21 was our first Outback as well. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site








Glad to hear you are thinking Outback!
Best of luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! The 21RS is one of the most popular Outbacks there is


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Randyt Glad to have you on board, I don't think you will find a better group than this one on the Internet. I look forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome RandyT! Glad you joined the family!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome! You will absolutely LOVE your 21Rs. We Love ours!
You picked a great trailer. Happy camping and post often.
Chabbie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi RandyT
















to Outbackers! 

Glad to hear you're going with the Outback...You have good taste









Please keep us posted,
Dawn

p.s. And yes, the trailer IS as good as our website


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! I am sure you will be very happy with your decision, and hello from the Clearwater area


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Good luck with the new trailer!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I'm sure that with your experience you will have much to contribute to the board. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Randy, great choice!

Looks like Outbackers recruited another one!

Mark


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

We are on our second Outback and would not buy anything else.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, congratulations on the Outback.

Sounds like you have truly gone full circle. Why the Upgrade to an Outback.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the Outback & welcome!







We are very happy with our decision to buy an OB, and I'm sure you will be too. Enjoy!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, to bad you had to spend all that money to find the best!








Have fun and be safe!
Steve


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome ..... welcome ..... welcome.......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Randy!*








I think you will be very happy with your choice. And you can't go wrong this this family as a support group!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

